

Budget Cuts to Archives Put History Out of Reach - boundlessdreamz
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/27/us/budget-cuts-to-limit-public-access-to-georgia-archives.html?hp

======
s_henry_paulson
Something tells me that even though it's not in the budget, that they will
come up with money or overtime to pay people to do the job anyway.

